#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  NIT Trichy Production or BITS Pilani Goa Campus EI

## abhishekmaha

I got Production in NIT Trichy and Instrumentation in BITS Pilani Goa  Campus. I'm in a dilemma. Kindly advise me on which is better.





  Similar Threads: BITS Pilani M Tech admission 2014 | BITS Pilani fee | BITS Pilani placement WAVES 2012 BITS PILANI GOA Campus

----------

